# Odie's Surgery is tomorrow! Thank YOU!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Odie*

Debles

Rest assured I will be praying big time for Odie!
Thank you so much to all who donated!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers will be streaming from here for Odie. Do keep us posted as you hear Deb. Thanks.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

So glad to hear Odie is having his surgery, I will be keeping him in my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Odie will be in our thoughts tomorrow. Looking forward to positive updates.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep Odie in our thoughts and prayers for his surgery. And I will light a candle for him too.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I got an email about this too - I am so glad they got enough money together to help this boy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Odie*

Please everyone say a prayer for Odie today-he's having his surgery!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Karen!! I'll let you know when I hear!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Odie*

ODIE is having his surgery today-please pray-Debles will update us!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Any word on our Odie????


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just got an email and apparently they spent today checking him out and he does require the full hip replacement so they will do surgery on Friday the 4th. I will be in CO. till Tuesday so won't be with my laptop till then. I'll let you know then unless someone else get's Tim's email and fills everyone in.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NorCal Pack has all paws crossed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Steve and everyone for your prayers for Odie.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Odie to come through surgery with flying colours and all healed up.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is Odie's foster dad Tim's email:

Odie and I made the 3+ hour trip to Kansas State University this morning. Odie likes car rides, so he was a happy traveler. 

He was given a thorough examination by John Ayers, a senior student in the veterinarian teaching program. Odie was absolutely awesome during the exam! Well....almost awesome. He didn't really like having a thermometer stuck in his bum! Odie's weight is officially 88 lbs - 18 lbs lower than when he first came into GRRIN. The exam went as expected - he has severe luxation of his right hip with mild to medium accompanying muscle atrophy, and advanced osteoarthritis. He has some moderate dysplasia in his left hip, with very little atrophy or osteoarthritis there.

After John completed his report, he gave it to Dr. James Roush, a board-certified orthopedic veterinary surgeon. Dr. Roush reviewed the report, examined Odie, and agreed that he was indeed a candidate for a total hip replacement. Odie was checked into the KSU vet hospital, where he'll receive additional tests and x-rays in preparation for his surgical procedure.

Dr. Roush will perform the surgery on Friday, June 4th. Barring any complications, Odie will be ready to come home this coming Sunday. The leg bone and hip socket is a type that will grow into the adjacent bone, making the implant more stable and secure.

Odie will be able to walk within a couple of days. I will have to watch him close so he doesn't run up stairs or play too rough. I'll have to accompany him outside to make sure that he doesn't get too active. Recovery is expected to take about 8 weeks. He may or may not need physical therapy. Dr. Roush says that active dogs do very well recovering on their own, so that's something that we will review at his 4-week checkup. His follow-up appointment can be done here in Omaha at Midwest Vet, where Dr Roush can review his progress with Dr. Thoesen. KSU has full access to the Midwest Vet files and x-rays.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles and Tim*

Debles and Tim

Prayers will continue for Odie. Hopefully Tim can let us know.


----------

